# Merry Christmas!!!!!!



## Lopinlethalweapon (Dec 21, 2011)

Just got my first Sig Sauer from my husband this morning. It is a P238. I gave him a 1911. Merry Merry Christmas!!!! So excited I can not type. LOL


----------



## phatspeed7x (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats on the P238! Great little pocket pistol!


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, congrats and Merry Christmas to both of you. And welcome.


----------

